# Grapefruit Wine # 2



## St Allie (Nov 10, 2009)

(white/pale yellow, dry, tablewine)

1 gallon recipe I just multiply volume to fit the carboy available

6 large grapefruit
4 litres/ 6 pints water
1 campden tab
pectic enzyme
nutrients
1kg/2.2lb sugar approx
wine yeast ( i used lalvin EC 1118)

wash grapefruit, peel zest from a couple of the grapefruit and add to primary, add all the juice from them...add water...crushed campden tablet..stir in pectic enzyme and nutrients... cover leave 24 hours add sugar and yeast.
Keep covered til frothing ceases. strain into secondary, insert airlock and ferment out as usual.

This makes a pleasant white wine, whose slight astringency is conducive to good appetite. It is also a refreshing wine for the summer and is not meant to be stored for any length of time.

recipe from Homemade wines, cordials and syrups by FW Beech

deviation... don't bother with the racking from primary to secondary stage, just ferment it in the carboy.. I didn't strain out the peel til first racking.. which was after the fermentation was completely done. 

This cleared on its own rapidly.. has beautiful clarity in the glass and I gave it just a touch of syrup to backsweeten ( sorbate and extra meta were added), the hint of grapefruit is good and not overpowering... Serve chilled.

Allie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey St. Allie, I presume pink grapefruit would work and maybe have a hint of pink when finished? How long would this last, excluding you drinking it. 6 months or under a year???


----------

